# Hi. Need help.



## Lois D (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have recently been told that I should be a perfect candidate for a pump, but I am scared of the inserting of the canula bit. I have heard that their are types that insert it automatically does anyone have one and what are they like?
Thanks
Lois xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Lois, welcome to the forum  I have no personal experience of pumps, but hopefully some of the pumpers here will be able to give you the benefit of their experiences


----------



## am64 (Sep 21, 2010)

welcome from me too not a pumper but there are few here who will come on with support xx in the meantime have a good look around and remember no question is regarded silly here x


----------



## randomange (Sep 21, 2010)

The canula bit was the thing that freaked me out the most as well, but it didn't hurt at all! I think most pumps have canula options with an automatic inserter.  I use the Inset II, and I've never had any problems with it. It makes a bit of a noise that sounds much scarier that it really is, and there is an automatic spring that inserts the canula into you.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya,

I use the medtronic and the inserter device thingy (I'm struggling to provide a name for it for you!) which pings it in- no problemo! 

I dont experience any pain, occassional discomfort but for me nothing in comparison to previously injecting insulin. However, I would love to manually insert the canula and I couldnt do it, found it far too painful. Inserter "thingy" all the way!

Its so fast- if you ever come to a meet up you certainly would be welcome to practise one of mine and see! It wouldnt be the first time we have done group "try outs"!

Good luck x


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually self insert which isn't as bad as one thinks, very similar to injecting...

All the companies have a inserter gadget for there 90 degree cannulars, but the angled set are self inserted..

I use Acc-Chek tender links teflon angled cannulars, not only did the 90 degree ones give me the hibe gebe's but when I heard the clank of the inserter being fire I very nearly did a runner I choose the angle instead, and I've been fine using them..

In truth which ever method you decide on, it's no different that getting used to the notion of injecting yourself with a insulin pen..


----------



## tracey w (Sep 21, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> I actually self insert which isn't as bad as one thinks, very similar to injecting...
> 
> All the companies have a inserter gadget for there 90 degree cannulars, but the angled set are self inserted..
> 
> ...



me too, everything you said, and everything you use! 

I guess its personal choice which method is less painfull, for me i like to insert the cannula myself, guess its the control freak in me


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Im nto a pumper but wanted to welcome you to the forum Lois.


----------



## bex123 (Sep 22, 2010)

hiya , i use the flex link and the flex link assist (kinda like a finger pricker but for canulas) i dont have any probs with it  it doesnt hurt at all , but before i tryed one i must admit i was very nervous and i stared at the box for 3 days before i built up the courage to try one out lol , but i did it and was suprised at how painless it was


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Lois 

I'm not pumping yet, but at one of our previous meetups, I let one of our pumpers on here set me up with a cannula as an experiment of my own curiousity. And we filmed it!

http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2010/05/confessions-of-pump-ignoramus.html

It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and I wrote a bit about my thoughts on wearing it, if it's at all helpful to you


----------



## shiv (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Lois, I started pumping 2 days ago but before that I had tried a few cannulas, as certain members of the forum let me try them. 

To me, it feels like a sharp slap - there's a sting, then it goes. I use Medtronic Quickets with the Quickserter, which basically fires the cannula into the skin.

Whereabouts are you located? If you ever come along to a forum meet, I'm sure someone would be happy to bring along one for you to try. 

Ask at your clinic if you could try one! Do they know how you feel about it? Would they be willing to help out if you explained your worries?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Sep 22, 2010)

hi ive been pumping for about 2 years now, took me ages to put in my cannula at the start, i would do it really slowly and it hurt.  Spoke to my DSN about it and she said this was rediculous and so showed me a special inserter called the accucheck link assist, inserter. It looks like a library stamp.  I was so scared at first and took me 45 mins of positioning it and pulling it away at the last moment before my husband walked past me and slammed the button! I didnt hurt at all, i felt it but it wasnt sore.  I couldnt believe it was so easy.  Dont get me wrong sometimes it stings (tiny bit) but i think its the same when you inject somewhere where theres tissue build up etc. and i know it doesnt hurt but i have to hit the button very lightly a couple of times before i hit it hard enough for it to go in! talk to your dsn about it.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

I use a pump and I've used mainly two sets since starting pumpin in April this year. Basically all I find that hurts is if I use alot of insulin in one day or if the set is in the wrong place (you'll get to know the best places for you) and when you put the set in but that pain subsides after a while. 

Right off to out patients I go...

Tom


----------

